# سوق



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
كلمة سوق مذكر أم مؤنث؟​


----------



## Schem

السوق العربية وليس السوق العربي.. مؤنث


----------



## Xence

سلام

حسب ابن منظور ، في لسان العرب ، وهو يرجع في ذلك إلى ابن سيده ، فإنه يجوز التذكير والتأنيث في هذه الكلمة




> والسُّوق موضع البياعات. ا
> 
> ابن سيده: السُّوق التي يُتعامل فيها، تذكر وتؤنث؛ ا
> 
> قال الشاعر في التذكير: ا
> أَلم يَعِظِ الفِتْيانَ ما صارَ لِمَّتي  ***** بِسُوقٍ كثيرٍ ريحُه وأَعاصِرُهْ
> عَلَوْني بِمَعْصوبٍ، كأَن سَحِيفَه ***** سَحيفُ قُطامِيٍّ حَماماً يُطايِرُهْ
> المَعْصوب: السوط، وسَحِيفُه صوته؛ ا
> 
> وأَنشد أَبو زيد: ا
> إنِّي إذالم يُنْدِ حَلْقاً رِيقُه، ورَكَدَ السَّبُّ فقامت سُوقُه، طَبٌّ بِإهْداء الخنا لبِيقُه
> والجمع أسواق


----------



## إسكندراني

أشكركما على الاستجابة السريعة


----------



## sidahmed

طبعا، هذه الكلمة تقبل الجنسين. مثل كلمة ساق. السوق السوداء لكن السوق التجاري


----------



## إسكندراني

مثال ممتاز


----------



## Haroon

منقول: 

*السوق لا تؤنث وتذكّر على علاّتها،
فهي إن كانت بمعنى الموضع أو المكان جاز تذكيرها وتأنيثها،
أما إن دلت على التجارة أو موجودات المكان وجب تأنيثها،
فنقول: السوق الحرة، ولا نقول السوق الحر
والله أعلم​*

​


----------



## cherine

منقول من أين يا هارون؟


----------



## Haroon

cherine said:


> منقول من أين يا هارون؟


 مرحبا شرين - اعتذر عن هذه الهفوة -  
http://www.wata.cc/forums/archive/index.php/t-1321.html


----------



## cherine

شكرًا يا فندم.


----------

